# Potential Errata Thread



## maggot (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't seen a thread for errata to the War of the Burning Sky adventure path, so I'd like to start one so changes get into the final printing.

Warning: Spoilers

Adventure 1: The Scouring of Gate Pass

Act One: The Secret Meeting
Page 12
Problem: The Bounty Hunter Thugs are missing a feat (as humans they should have two).
Suggested Solution: Give them toughness like the Scouts and 3 extra hit points.  If this is done, change the stats in Act Three page 32, Act Four page 36, and in Appendix Two page 53 as well.

Act Two: Retrieving the Case
Page 21
Problem: It would be nice to know the initiative modifier of Flaganus Mortus because combat is sure to errupt.
Suggested Solution: Init: +1.  Based on his AC, I'm guess his Dex is 12.  I'm not sure what feats he has, but with mounted combat and all, he probably doesn't have room for Improved Initiative.

Act Two: Retrieving the Case
Page 24
Problem: Shealis's tactics mention flaming shere, but she does not have this spell prepared, and in fact it is not in her spellbook.
Suggested Solution: Replace the prepared _still_ magic missile with flaming sphere.  (Something has to go.)


----------



## SolitonMan (Apr 5, 2007)

I've unzipped my chapter three files and the stats file and map file are misnamed with an "01" instead of an "03".  Doesn't really affect stats since the 01 version is named Combat Stats, but the maps is identical to the chapter 1 maps file.  Be careful not to overwrite the earlier file.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll be darned, they sure are. I can't for the life of me think why I put "01" on them after assembling them during layout. Sorry about that, and I certainly hope that didn't cause anybody any problems.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 24, 2007)

This was an error on my part. In the Campaign Guide, the Inquisitor Mask should read:



> New Item – Inquisitor Mask: Inquisitors believe that their masks protect their souls from hostile magic. Male inquisitors favor masks carved to resemble (or actually made from) bear skulls, while female inquisitors prefer ones that look more like heavily-decorated masquerade masks. An inquisitor mask takes up the eyewear item slot.
> 
> A creature wearing an inquisitor mask can choose as a free action to have the mask alter his voice to be more menacing and feral, granting a +2 enhancement bonus to Intimidate checks. Additionally, for 3 rounds per day the mask makes its wearer immune to possession, and to attempts to exercise mental control, as with protection from good. This effect functions immediately when needed, and ends when it is no longer needed. The rounds can be spread across the day.
> 
> Faint abjuration; Caster level: 3rd; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, cause fear, protection from good; Market price: 2,600 gp. Weight 2 lb.




There will be a greater inquisitor mask in later adventures that works all the time.


----------



## JDragon (May 4, 2007)

This is more of a suggestion vs errata, but wanted to throw it in.

Adventure One - Act Two - Retrieving the Case

Shealis is wearing the Chain Shirt, but their is listing for the Spell Failure or a reminder that shes wearing it in the tactics.  I forgot and did not make any checks during the fight, the party survived so it wasn't huge just something to be aware of.

JD


----------



## maggot (May 4, 2007)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Shealis is wearing the Chain Shirt, but their is listing for the Spell Failure or a reminder that shes wearing it in the tactics.  I forgot and did not make any checks during the fight, the party survived so it wasn't huge just something to be aware of.




Shealis has the Mageknight alternate class feature that allows her to cast in light armor without checking for spell failure.  This is the reason why she doesn't have Scribe Scroll and has three barred schools.


----------



## Owldragon (May 11, 2007)

One thing I noticed one thing in The Mad King's Banquet, right at the beginning as the PCs are being given their mission:



> “Guys, we’ve got a mission for you. I’ve promised them that you disappoint us.”




That seems unnecessarily negative to me.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 11, 2007)

lol Dammit.

I'll make a note of that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2007)

*The Scouring of Gate Pass - Act 5: The Inquisitor*

Page 40: The Attack

The text states: _First, he has one goblin, Kralrak, sneak atop the barn, where he has a view of the front and back of the farmhouse._

There’s no barn in the map… I assume the Stable is meant, but the stable doesn’t have a view to the front door of the farmhouse, really.

Minor, but something I caught when I was reading through the module.


----------

